# DSP Manager/Awesome Beats: Sudden service stop randomly while song is playing



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

As the title states, for some reason or another my DSP Manager/Awesome Beats stops equalizing music playback randomly while playing a song. To get it to equalize again I have to quickly play/pause/play the track. The service starts again but after skipping the track around. Is anyone else out there experiencing this?


----------



## Fronkr56 (Mar 4, 2013)

I too have experienced this, I wonder if there is a way to keep it in memory at all times or something, I suspect that it is being killed to free memory but I could be completely off. I'm looking forward to an answer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

Been noticing this a while myself, I love that you noticed play/pause fixes it. What app are you using for music? Always using Google Music, and the play/pause "trick" brought it back for me.


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

I started using PowerAmp because the equalizer built into it makes dsp look like a woman in a tutu. Fixed my problem, and since I workout almost everyday and use this in the car as my primary source of music... Well worth the $4 to not have those annoying high treble scares from the equalization stopping suddenly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

ive just stopped being a fan of poweramp lately. it's got so much more than i need in an app, and i hate fumbling with the shuffle/repeat settings and ending up on lists that i don't want to be on.


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

Since I've been using the cm 10 and 10.1 based roms (4.1.x and 4.2.x, respectively) I've noticed the DSP Manager or Awesome beats audio effects randomly stop effecting the sound. It was noted here [ that pausing and playing the audio player will re-enable the EQ effects.

I normally use Google Music on the HTC Rezound running a variant of CM10.1 (4.2.2) but others have stated other devices and are doing this as well.

Is no one else noticing this?

I just played with it by force closing the DSP manager process while listening to music. This did not in and of itself stop the EQ effects. Once I reopened the DSP manager app and again stop/start or pause played the effect was re enabled. Simply restarting the DSP manager app did not re enable the effect.


----------

